# Sick of the search function... need ipod in passat please help



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok so I picked up the wife an 06 Passat. I need to hook up the ipod before i go nuts listening to top 40 pop crap. Here is the rundown. Aforementioned car with 3.6, Dynaudio, Navigation, Satellite Radio, and the 6 disc changer in the glove box but there is no aux jack or cable or anything of the sort that I have been reading about in other threads to connect a blitz box or whatever to. What do I have to do to run the interface for the ipod with still utilizing the factory units. obviously I know i could go out and spend a ton of cash on a new head unit and blah blah blah... Remember this is a wife's car so that wont fly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick of the search function... need ipod in passat please help (T0neyDanza)*

uppity


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This one is perfect for you


----------

